# 24V DC auf 230V/400V AC Einspeisen



## ph1ll1p (7 Februar 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich besitze eine kleine Wasserturbine die 24/7  - 500W 24V DC Liefert. Nun benötige ich einen Wechselrichter (oder einer Möglichkeit) um 24V auf 230V 1_Ph bevorzugt aber 400V 3_Ph um zu wandeln und den Ausgang mit dem Anliegenden Netz zu synchronisieren. So dass es auch das einspeisen ins Öffentliche Netz ermöglicht.

Generator - 24V - Wechselrichter - 230V/400V - Hausnetz / Öffentliches Netz 

Im falle eines Stromausfalls muss es auch noch eine Möglichkeit geben einen Notstromgenerator auf einen dafür ausgelegten Außenseiter im Haus anzuschließen und Ihn  betreiben zu können ohne Probleme mit meiner Einspeisung zu bekommen

Das Haus besitzt eine Luftwärme Pumpe und soll den Jahres Stromverbrauch minimieren.
(Im Einsatz sind schon Solarmodule, die Direkt mit einer Heizpatrone in meinem Speicher Heizen.)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2019)

ph1ll1p schrieb:


> Im falle eines Stromausfalls muss es auch noch eine Möglichkeit geben einen Notstromgenerator auf einen dafür ausgelegten Außenseiter im Haus anzuschließen . . .


Dumme Frage vorab: was ist ein Außenseiter? Ein AussenLeiter mit Tippfehler?
StromAusfall bedeutet mit Einspeisung "ins Leere" bzw. zu einem Drittel ins NotstromAggregat inkl. Synchronisation?


----------



## winnman (8 Februar 2019)

500W bei 24V DC wird 3 phasig wahrscheinlich nicht wirtschaftlich sinnvoll werden.

Kannst du statt der 24V DC nicht gleich einen kleinen Asynchronmotor als Generator an die Turbine hängen?


----------



## Plan_B (8 Februar 2019)

Mit dem Asynchronmotor als Generator ist definitiv die günstigste Lösung.
So kleine Inverter sind wohl eher bei Ebay zu finden - ob die aber konform sind ist eine andere Sache.

Evtl. soetwas hier: https://greenakku.de/Wechselrichter...::1715.html?MODsid=ui9rj31nd6ffkibb6s7a0s1767

Mit der Startspannung von 22V evtl. gerade noch geeignet. Sollte Deine Turbine ein wenig mehr liefern springt dann auch der MPPT-Regler mit an. Ich hätte auch gerne einen Bach an meinem Grundstück 
Die Solarmodule würde ich vermutlich eher ins Netz speisen. Die kWh Strom ist bei mir deutlich teurer als die kWh Gas oder Öl. Sofern Du allerdings die Einspeisung evtl. wenn keiner zu Hause ist auch vergütet haben willst benötigst Du dann aber noch den entsprechenden Verrechnungszähler.

Wegen des Notstromers solltest Du wohl mal den Elektriker Deines Vertrauens fragen - da sind Maßnahmen erforderlich das Du nicht versehentlich bei Stromausfall ins Netz einspeist. Die Solarwechselrichter schalten in so einem Fall ab. Ein Asynchronmotor tut das auch so.


----------



## Tobi P. (9 April 2019)

Moin,

ich bin im Bereich Netzersatztechnik tätig. Für die Anbindung deines externen Aggregats benötigst du erst mal eine Netztrenneinrichtung. Die gibts zb von Mennekes fertig mit Einspeisestecker und Umschalter Netz/0/Notstrom. Bei stationären Anlagen realisiert man das über Netzkuppelschalter die fest in die Einspeisung der Anlage integriert sind und bei einem Netzausfall automatisch geöffnet werden, der Netzkuppelschalter ist ausserdem für die Rücksynchronisierung bei Netzwiederkehr wichtig. Für die mobile Variante aber sinnlos, hier macht man die Umschaltung händisch über einen simplen Umschalter. Das muss immer über 0 passieren und immer alle aktiven Leiter vom Netz trennen. Aber Achtung, nicht alle Aggregate sind für eine derartige Einspeisung geeignet. Die üblichen Baumarktwinzlinge in der Regel überhaupt nicht und wenn du noch irgendwo TN-C-Stromkreise hast wirst du mit einem Aggregat mit der Schutzmassnahme Isolationsüberwachung auch Spass bekommen. Sinnvoll einzusetzen ist im Einspeisebetrieb eigentlich nur eine Netzersatzanlage im TN-Betrieb.

Die Sache mit der Wasserturbine ist nochmal ne andere Geschichte. Das wird so nicht funktionieren und sich wirtschaftlich auch nicht rechnen. Kleinstkraftwerke sind bei den Netzbetreibern sozusagen ein rotes Tuch.


Gruß Tobi


----------

